# 10 yr old son shoots a tom for his birthday



## byronbaitskimmer (Jan 31, 2005)

What a week! Last friday I had the priviledge of shooting the biggest tom of my hunting career and then yesterday my 10 year old son tagged his first turkey on his birthday no less. After buying his license at 12am and then getting the 4 a.m. rewake up call, my son was pumped for his first hunt. we set up our blind on the edge of a wheat field that was close to a known roost. I knew there were some jakes that were frequenting the area so I figured we had a good chance at taking one. When light came toms started sounding off all around us, with at least seven different distinct gobbles. I could hear the group of jakes about 100 yards directly west the others seemed to be further north. some soft yelps kept their attention until they hit the ground. just like normal everything went silent, as did I. About 5 minutes later the group of 4 jakes entered the field but wouldn't fully commit to our dekes. they stopped between 25-30 yards away and my son readied for the shot. he fired and the jakes jumped but none dropped. they moved back to the wood edge and out of range. I couldn't believe it. we had practiced several times and every paper turkey head had met a swift demise. turns out for some reason my son led the jake instead of aiming right at his head. the jake was moving to the left as the shot was taken and my son tried to anticipate where he would be next. I gave a long session of cutting and purrs trying to convince them to return but they would have none of that. we sat bewildered at what had just happened and then came redemption. a booming gobble echoed across the field from the woods to our south. I grabbed the slate and gave a yelp, the bird responded immediately. Yelp, gobble, yelp, gobble. All of a sudden there he was. A jake crested the hill, followed by two toms, one in full strut. The jake came right into the middle of the dekes about 10 yards from us. the two toms stopped at 15 yards, shoulder to shoulder. My son got ready and this time aimed right at the head. BOOM! The strutting tom flipped over as he was leveled by the 3in load of #5's. My son dashed out the door of the blind and was on him yelling "I GOT HIM, I SHOT HIM!" I couldn't have been more proud. final stats on the bird weight 21 lbs, 3/4 inch spurs, 9 3/4 inch beard. I did get the whole thing on video but not digital so here's some pics. the bird was a little wet but that's ok. The boy is already looking forward to the fall season.



definately my favorite picture he insisted on carrying that bird all the way to the truck, about 400 yards. he said the bird weighed 45 pounds when we got there:lol:




here's my tom,beard 10 1/4, spurs (still to be scored) unofficially 1 9/16 and 1 1/2, weight 20lbs 8 ounces.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Great story, and congrats to you and your son!
Flight


----------



## DGF (Nov 23, 2000)

Youngsters with 'first' critters!

Very cool story. He looks very proud in all of those pictures, and he should be! He has a memory that will last forever. You both have some great birds. Keep up the good work, and keep getting him outside every chance you get.

~Dan~


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Congrats to both of you! Awesome birthday present for him as well!


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

Congratulations... and Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

Great story man! My boy is 10 also and miss this year at 20 yards! he was happy he got a shot but mad he missed:sad:


----------



## Day Late (Aug 12, 2003)

That's how traditions are started. Birthday Turkey!


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

Congrats and hope you guys have many more successful hunts


----------



## Cuz (Jan 16, 2008)

Fantastic.  Congratulations to you and your son!!


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Congratulations to both of you!. What an awesome hunt with your son. You've got some nice hooks on your bird.


----------



## beervo2 (May 7, 2006)

Congrats to you and your son, nice birds...


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Awesome. Congrats to both of you!


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Nice Birds....Congrats to you and your son!!!!......Got any pics of them hooks?......Mack


----------



## byronbaitskimmer (Jan 31, 2005)

here's a pic of the spurs, my buddy had a flex tape that he could lay on the edge of the curve to get the measurements. this was the only pic of the spurs i have right now. i am going to have them officially measured at the next meeting of the Grand Valley chapter of the NWTF.


----------



## boltaction (Dec 5, 2001)

That's fantastic. Congrats to you and your son and what a great story. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## genietech (Jul 16, 2007)

love the pictures of your son carrying it out. Congatulations to both of you.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Look's like everyone got a giftCongrats to both of you.


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

*Congrats to you and your son. The pictures are great of your boy and his Tom. Nice hooks on your bird for sure. *


----------



## Lil' Tanker (Jan 9, 2002)

Best birthday present ever - a successful hunt with dad. Congrads


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

How cool is that! My son turns 10 this July and my daughter turns 10 next year on May 26th so I have two new turkey hunters for next year. I can't wait.


----------

